# Live Steam Pix at Marty's



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

A sizable group of live steamers came to Marty's again and had a good time running on Rodney Eddington's portable layout he brings every year.








Dennis Taylor with his Accucraft Mogul 









Joe Hall proudly looks on as his Catatonk Climax rolls by








PeterKaishian with his two BAGRS type locomotives he made before ever seeing one or knowing about Steam in the Garden or any other live steamers. They are alcohol
fired, one is gear driven by the oscillator, the other by a belt cut from a bicycle inner tube. Pete put on quite a show with flames, especially at night! Carrie made

a hilarious video, it should be posted on you Tube soon, under Marty's account.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Jerry. Did you get to double head the Mike? Later RJD


----------

